# GMO and our gut immunity



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

I have been doing a lot of research lately and have come across Patent on a Pig on YouTube, Seeds of Deception by Jeffrey M. Smith, Eating in the Dark by Kathleen Hart and Lords of Harvest by Daniel Charles with fightening revelations: The food in and from the U.S. is toxic. We should NOT be eating any genetically modified organisms yet the U.S. refuses to label our food as such. Nearly all feed corn is modified and according to the attached link to a chart, much else as well. Soy and corn are in nearly everything we consume. Sadly, there is an abundance of snuffed scientific evidence that consumption of a GM product eventually changes the consumer. IgG antibodies are altered, immunity changes, antibiotic resistance occurs, autoimmune conditions arise and health problems increase. These books link increases in IBS, cancer, asthma, COPD, viruses and much more to GMO foods. Monsanto



Jeffrey Smithhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94d-KVorSHM...feature=related


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Is it true that 100% organic foods are GMO-free? If so, this seems like it would be the easiest and safest approach to a GMO-free diet since our foods are not labelled as such. I'd be willing to try this out for a few months if I could figure out a way to do it that would not be cost-prohibitive and (relatively) easy to accomplish.edit: also I think corn, soy and most vegetable oils are probably the worst offenders in terms of GMO??


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

haven't looked into this yet, but thought i'd add something my dr told me.........estrogen is an inflammatory hormone......... progesterone is what keeps it in check..........estrogen also unwinds myelin & progesterone rewinds it..........it's why men need some progesterone, too.............also, if things don't work right in the body, even our own testosterone can b changed into estrogen, in men & women..........there is evidence that excess estrogen causes problems with the prostate.........when there is auto-immune problems, excess estrogen in the body, causes inflammation, the intestines being only one......... testosterone is anti-inflammatory, the counter to estrogen, along with progesterone..........also, check out aromatase & aromatase inhibitors............


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Corn, soy, vegetable oils and meats are the biggest offenders. I have to check into grains a little more as a believe some wheat and rice is modified. I believe when produce is labels organic that should mean it is NOT genetically modified. I know whole foods offers a number of unmodified grains. It is nearly impossible to find anything with soy that would be free from the harmful alterations. Grass-fed meats labeled free from the garbage are correct. I have only found it at Trader Joes. (Tastes unbelievably good too.) Regarding the estrogens. I have heard that too and am making a huge assumption that certain hormone laden meats and modified soy could potentially be very bad for our guts. But some of the modified grains have been shown to trigger allergens that do not occur in the natural seeds.


----------



## vamanos (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with what you are saying. I learned the dangers of GMO's by watching The Future of Food. I am unable to eat anything with corn now, or I get diarrhea. I'm sure it's because it's GMO. I try to avoid foods with corn but it's tough. They put it in everything. All the food in US is basically contaminated. I'm tempted to move to a different country.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Just about everything everywhere is modified in some way or another, so moving would do nothing more than fool you; the labeling would be deceptive. Even growing it yourself is difficult. Monsanto has, for over 20 years now, been buying up the heirloom seed so they can keep it off the market. Some organic gardeners caught on quickly and started stocking up. Monsanto tried to change the laws, hence what the US calls organic is not, really. IE, using sterilized human waste as fertilizer. OK. Educate yourself. If you can, grow it yourself. Cross-pollination is where we run into trouble, so try not to grow anything that your neighbors are also growing. All that science class stuff will come rushing back. You must read and learn, I hav found that home gardening, even in a very small spot, is possible. You can feed a family of four on less than a quarter of an acre (not meat). Just think what you can do where you are and start. It'll come to you. It's only difficult if you are not creative, and it's not all cash-based.


----------



## lookingforanswers2014 (Jan 31, 2014)

this topic relates to my problem and concerns. back just a year or two, my digestive system seemed fine. then i got this food allergy to assumed gmo and processed food. so i went on organic and the allergy to same food dissipated. i got sick with bakery at my local supermaket and i got leads saying dextrose was corn. yea, those dishonest ba*stards changed the name.

even though i got better on organic, i developed new allergies/digestive upset with certain food even if they are organic which puzzled me for a while. then i went to get endoscopy and they diagnosed me with gerd/ibs. what the hell man?!

then i stumbled upon the FODMAP system and it seemed my allergy food matched with a lot of what on that bad list.

i unknowingly consumed high FODMAP food before and that really did enough problems on my GI system and my mind as the two seem connected. so now i can't eat a lot of food i was able to normally eaten before. a big cost to my convenience and so on.

and why are biotech companies such as monsanto and the like able to get away with this? i feel those b*astards are guilty and should be punished for such crimes against humanity.


----------



## lookingforcure (Mar 27, 2012)

I feel compelled to chime in real quick here to clarify that there is zero, I repeat ZERO evidence for any of the claims the OP made. Commercially available GM foods have never been linked to any of the things he claims, including IBS. I just want to make that clear to anyone else who may be reading this.


----------



## lookingforanswers2014 (Jan 31, 2014)

lookingforcure said:


> I feel compelled to chime in real quick here to clarify that there is zero, I repeat ZERO evidence for any of the claims the OP made. Commercially available GM foods have never been linked to any of the things he claims, including IBS. I just want to make that clear to anyone else who may be reading this.


you not the only one that felt compel to say something. give it a rest! the only thing you sound like is a corporate lackey trying to defend corporate interest. anyone with objective eye would see that, that is people that have it.

you going to talk about the rat studies, Roundup in GMOs, how biotech industry get to do it's own researches and approve their own products that impact their own sales? i don't see how having the authority to do your own researches and approving your own products not conflict of interest. there no third party to do them.

and to go even further, Monsanto and Dow crafted Agent Orange which mutlitated the biology of so many Vietnamese in Vietnam War and US GIs as well. why the hell should i trust those ba*stards with GMOs? give me one frecking good reason!


----------

